# Amount of exercise/training for 6 month old.



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a few questions about what you do/did for your 6 month old...

1. How far (distance or time) do you walk your dog
2. How many times a day do you walk your dog?
3. How much time a day do you spend playing fetch/spending quality time with your dog?
4. If you are on a walk and your dog wants to run do you let it or do you try to maintain a walk the entire time?
5. How many times a week do you socialize at public places (petsmart/ home depot/ tractor supply/ park/ etc.)


Thanks!


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Every dog is different and you will need to take some time figuring out how much exercise your particular dog needs. As far as playing fetch/spending quality time you should aim for as much as possible. The more quality time/learning opportunities you spend with you dog the better the bond and respect your dog will have for you. Try to make everything you do, even routine daily tasks into training opportunities. 

My best suggestion for you as far as socializing your pup is to put him in daycare even once a week. Worked absolute wonders for us!

Good luck!


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with CPH. However for socializing, I would do it as much as possible with everything and everyone so long as its a contollable setting.

I have no women in the house, and therefore my girl has an issue with women. She's not defensive, she just doesn't trust them like she does men. She'll do a lick to the hand but thats about it until an hour or so goes by and then she's ok.

As for running while walking. I'm fairly militarized in my walks. She's on my left side at all times, I don't allow her to pass in front of me at all, nor sniff the ground unless I let it be. You want your pup to understand that they need to pay attention to your every move, that way if a situation arises you can control it without any issues or repercussions. 

For the walks we usually do a few miles depending on the day and weather. As for playing fetch its usually through out the entire day.


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I try and take my 3 mo. old out for a walk around the neighborhood twice a day. At lunch and then in the evening except when it's really cold (below zero). He really needs those outings or he goes stir crazy. Bruiser also minds really well and he much easier to work with when he has depleted his built up energy. I keep him pretty close to home since he doesn't have all his vaccinations yet. I just wish there were more people about, but everyone is inside. I can't wait for warm weather so we can go on some nature walks.


----------



## CPH (Sep 8, 2010)

Bruiser your dog is sooo cute!!!!

Our guy really didn't have a ton of energy until about 7 months or so, at least not the typical "stir crazy" puppy stuff. He was so so mellow until 7 months ish and now hes 10 months and VERY energetic. For him once a day was all he needed and he slept the majority of the day after that.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't really limit the exercise. I don't run with him yet or do anything that would put unnecessary pressure on his bones, but I walk for as long as I feel like it (usually 30 minutes if its not freezing cold out). We play fetch and wrestle inside the house, and take long walks up and down our hallway to practice heel. I try to train/work on tricks for about 30 minutes a day. Spread out of course so to not do it in one long session (although as long as there are treats around he could go for hours). On walks I give him some freedom, unless there are people around in which case he heels. He's only got a 4 or 6 food leash depending on what I grab so there is no danger. We go to training once a week where he gets to socialize, also the dog park at least once a weekend, and then a pet store if something is needed. Recently there haven't been too many dogs at the stores though so it doesn't do much. The 10-15 minutes is good for distraction/attention training.


----------

